# Naperville ILLINOIS Sub Needed



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Need a dependable sub to help out on a lot in naperville, medium apartment complex, no sidewalks...just push....last sub never showed...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

hey, I accidentally erased your phone number, along with a couple others that left messages. , but ive called around to a bunch of guys and there all booked. We could probably help out if we had to , if you were in a pinch, but it would be late as we are right on the edge of being over booked. All of our lots are in naperville and lisle so we are close .you have my number so call me if you need too.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok thinks are changing a little, Trying to sub out some of the further away accounts and pick up some closer ones. we already have a couple lots we could get, give me a call again and we can go and take a look at the apartments for you.........Sorry for deleting your number, my fingers were working faster than i can write.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

the lot is on Bendecite drive off of ogden ave, turn right and its the second apartment complex called waterford greens. my number is 815-712-4563, need to know as soon as possible. per hour push would be great it took me about 3.5 hrs last storm we had with one clean up visit, no salt


thanks,

Tony

Team Walker Landscape & Lawnservice


----------

